# Zeichnen eines Polygons



## DotW (16. Dez 2009)

Hallo

Ich möchte ein Polygon zeichnen mit:

gr.drawPolygon(x,y,??)

was gehört an die 3.Stelle der Klammer?

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe im Voraus


----------



## SlaterB (16. Dez 2009)

in der API = Bedienungsanleitung nachlesen?
Graphics (Java 2 Platform SE 5.0)


----------



## -Subscription- (22. Jun 2011)

DotW hat gesagt.:


> was gehört an die 3.Stelle der Klammer?



Die Anzahl der Eckpunkte.


----------

